# dropout students



## kitty katty (Jan 29, 2015)

I just got dropped out of my dental school cuz i could not pass BDS 1st proff in 4 attempts.what are the other options left for me?can i get fresh admission in mbbs/bds in any other province in Pakistan?


----------

